# Testing Center Locations



## caley89 (Jan 13, 2015)

When I go to register for the CA PE exam, it only says San Mateo area or Sacramento area....any way to know the exact locations?


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jan 13, 2015)

I cannot personally speak for Sacramento. The San Mateo location is typically at the Cow Palace. For those few times when Pleasanton is listed as a testing center, the exam is held at the Alameda County Fairgrounds.


----------



## caley89 (Jan 13, 2015)

Cow Palace really isn't near San Mateo...are you sure it isn't the San Mateo County Event Center? According to Yelp, a lot of exams are held there.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jan 14, 2015)

I could be wrong. I took my EIT at the Cow Palace in 2009 and the location was listed as San Mateo area. It's possible that since then, they have moved it to the San Mateo County Event Center. I took the April 2014 PE in Pleasanton so I can only speculate on the San Mateo testing area. I sent my friend a text to see where he took his exam as he did his at San Mateo recently.

Adding in: My friend took his at the event center.


----------



## yellowtiger (Jan 17, 2015)

I would like to know the test center location of the Sacramento area too. Does anyone know the exact location? Thanks.


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Jan 19, 2015)

The test center in Sacramento has been at Cal Expo during prior PE exams.

Address: 1600 Exposition Boulevard, Sacramento, CA 95815


----------



## yellowtiger (Jan 19, 2015)

Tim_Nelson said:


> The test center in Sacramento has been at Cal Expo during prior PE exams.
> 
> Address: 1600 Exposition Boulevard, Sacramento, CA 95815


Thanks, Tim!


----------



## ervikas34 (Feb 21, 2015)

Can anyone tell me exact location for Pomona, CA area for Civil PE test?

Thank You,


----------

